# 7 y/o Daughter needs a new bike-suggestions pls



## Okie Dokie (May 14, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Big day for my daughter next month...she turns 7. And even bigger for me is that she wants a bike that she can start to join me on the trails with a bit.

I unfortunately dont have any good idea as to what to get her beyond that I want it to be geared, and have at least a front suspension.

Light weight would be nice too for obvious reasons.

Please suggest wheel size...brand...specific bikes you recommend. 

She is going to be seven...and about 50" in height. She is tough and my like to work hard. 

She is currently on a Trek Mystic 20 and I think it is to small for her.

thanks for help


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

Our oldest was on a 24" Kona Hula for a while and has moved up to a 26" now and the Kona is being ridden by our 7 year old daughter now. Excellent bike and the front fork actually works with their weights.










The newer models have a sloped top tube for more standover clearance, though they switched to gripshifters which is a downgrade IMO compared to the color-coded triggers our 2009 has.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

I am in a similar situation. My 7yo is about the same as your daughter. Turned 7 a few months ago, and last measured a few months ago was around 50" with a 21.x-22" inseam. I am looking at a Scott Scale Jr., because it uses a cassette instead of a freewheel, making it easier to tweak, and lighter too. The Scale Jr. comes in around 25lbs. I am not sure about the Hula weights, but most others seem to be a tad heavier, 27lbs or so. The cassette also allows me to run a 9 speed cassette, minus one cog on it, to get 8 speed with 9 speed shifters. It may or may not be a big deal.

The KHS Alite 24, if you can find it, is spec'd with an 8 speed cassette, but I've never seen one so I don't know the weight.

I am also considering building a bike using a small 26" frame, fitted with 24" wheels and disc brakes, but that's going to be expensive and the ETT is also longer than a 24" unless you manage to find one of the few XXS bikes that have the ETT below 20". This allows the child to get a better pedal position and less stretch.

But then again, they grow so fast, so next year he should be able to fit. It's a dilemma for sure.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

IAmHolland said:


> I am in a similar situation. My 7yo is about the same as your daughter. Turned 7 a few months ago, and last measured a few months ago was around 50" with a 21.x-22" inseam. I am looking at a Scott Scale Jr., because it uses a cassette instead of a freewheel, making it easier to tweak, and lighter too. The Scale Jr. comes in around 25lbs. I am not sure about the Hula weights, but most others seem to be a tad heavier, 27lbs or so. The cassette also allows me to run a 9 speed cassette, minus one cog on it, to get 8 speed with 9 speed shifters. It may or may not be a big deal.
> 
> The KHS Alite 24, if you can find it, is spec'd with an 8 speed cassette, but I've never seen one so I don't know the weight.
> 
> ...


IMO, tweaking a 24" is pointless because it's just a stop-gap bike before getting on a 26 or 29. Our kids put it in a gear and go, only when it's a big change do they finally shift, so whether it's 7/8/9 speeds doesn't really matter much to them.

I think too many people put their preferences on the kid's bike when the kid doesn't care, they just pedal. That extra pound saved by spending an extra $100 makes very little difference to them.

I may weigh the Kona just to compare it to our other bikes, but it's fairly light based on picking it up.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

SuperJETT said:


> IMO, tweaking a 24" is pointless because it's just a stop-gap bike before getting on a 26 or 29. Our kids put it in a gear and go, only when it's a big change do they finally shift, so whether it's 7/8/9 speeds doesn't really matter much to them.
> 
> I think too many people put their preferences on the kid's bike when the kid doesn't care, they just pedal. That extra pound saved by spending an extra $100 makes very little difference to them.
> 
> I may weigh the Kona just to compare it to our other bikes, but it's fairly light based on picking it up.


It's not so much about weight but the gearing that a 7 speed freewheel has. It has a large jump for the MegaRange freewheels, to the 34T, instead of an evenly spaced out progression. It may not be an issue for some, but for others where hillclimbs are necessary, it is. I had to put an 8 speed cassette and a dual 32T-22T crank on my son's 20" hotrock so that he can ride the hills. The 6 speed freewheel was not cutting it.


----------



## BobGolden (Nov 5, 2009)

Just a quick endorsement for the Hula, my boy uses all his gears out here in Colorado. His ability and confidence skyrocked when he got this for his 8th birthday. He is 9 now and rocking on it. Wish we had gotten this for his 7th as he is outgrowing it this year but his younger sister is ready and waiting to take it off his hands (and get rid of her 5th hand me down 20" steel 1x6).


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

with the exception of a few, and a couple others with higher spec, and a couple with full suspension, they are all just about the same. 7 speed freewheel, 50-65mm front fork, 152mm crank, and 27-28lbs is pretty much the baseline. If weight isn't a concern, the next step is shopping by designs/colors and see what they like or don't like. There are only a few that are lighter, notably Scott bikes. I can't quite recall the Hotrock A1 FS weight or the A1 FSR weight, but I'm sure it's documented in this sub-forum somewhere.


----------



## Okie Dokie (May 14, 2008)

Wow you guys have put some serious thought into this. Thanks for all the advice.

But can someone please explain to me what all this talk of "freewheel" vs cassette? I just figured that everything was a cassette that could shift.

As for bikes...thanks for all the good ideas. Probably leaning towards the Kona or Specialized right now. Probably best bang for your buck. I just want my girl to start to get the mtn bike bug. We wont be doing anything to steep and I dont mind walking with her if we do.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

Okie Dokie said:


> Wow you guys have put some serious thought into this. Thanks for all the advice.
> 
> But can someone please explain to me what all this talk of "freewheel" vs cassette? I just figured that everything was a cassette that could shift.
> 
> As for bikes...thanks for all the good ideas. Probably leaning towards the Kona or Specialized right now. Probably best bang for your buck. I just want my girl to start to get the mtn bike bug. We wont be doing anything to steep and I dont mind walking with her if we do.


This will tell you the difference

If your kid doesn't ride now, then get whatever she likes (appearance wise) and balance with cost, and maintenance if you can't maintain your own bike. I think it's important to let them pick the visuals, as it's what they will be enjoying themselves on.

I started my kids young, we were riding as soon as they had balance. My 5yo rides 8 mile loops with the family on her 16" Hotrock. My 7yo rides St. Joseph's Hill on a 20" Hotrock with breaks, and can do 10 mile loops on flatter land. The ride to the top is hard (6% grade), but there is a nice bench with a nice view, and we pack a picnic every time we go, and always have a nice father/son conversation during the trip.

I like Specialized, good solid bikes and easy to sell off, due to popularity.

The brands I can think of:

Specialized (Hotrock 24 for looks, A1 FS if you want a bit higher spec)
Kona (Kula)
KHS (Alite 24...one of the highest spec'd 24 inchers)
Scott (Contessa Jr 24 is their normal 24 for girls, and also lighter than most....Scale RC Jr which is the best spec, and lightest of all, and harder to resell due to the cost)
Trek (I see them around)
Gary Fisher (Opie 24, Precaliber 24)
GT (Scamp 24...my daughter's next bike is a Scamp 20, which is built and awaiting the first ride)
Jamis (X.24)
Performance Bike brand, if you have one nearby. I forget what it's called, but have them weigh it to make sure it's not a tank.
Diamondback (Octane 24)
Giant (XTC Jr 24 or Areva 24)
Felt Q24

Look for sales, or pick up used if you can. There were some good sized sales this past weekend, for Memorial Day.

I've looked at all the bikes in person, except for the KHS Alite 24 and the Felt Q24 which I cannot find. All comparable with functioning forks until you get to a bit higher spec (Scott, KHS, Kona Stinky 2-4, Specialized Gromrock, Specialized Gromhit, etc.).

Good luck with your search. It's always fun to have an outing with the kids, be it hiking, biking, or camping.


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

I know this isn't a real popular idea but buying a used bike for this age and size makes a lot of sense value-wise, as kids outgrow bikes pretty quick. I know not getting brand spankin new on a b-day isn't the greatest, and maybe your budget doesn't mind but I'd be hunting on your local CL as you can find some good deals on almost new bikes.


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

My daughter is turning 7 next month too =)

She isn't into the trails and off road stuff yet, still very wobbly and needs much more confidence with out the training wheels.

For her birthday we will be getting her a 'big kid bike' with no training wheels and I'm hoping for no coaster brakes as well. I'm trying to decide on gears for her or not. She's not ready for them now, but is a smart kid and maybe something will 'click' very soon for her regarding bike riding. When it does, I'm going to have trouble keeping up with her, for sure! =)

In the mean time, listening in for ideas on what to look for as her upgrade. She currently has one of those 16" Disney Princess ones made by Huffy (I think). We got it at the BX for Christmas of '08.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

If she's still needing confidence, I'd go with a 20" with both coaster and hand brake so it's the exact same brake as she's used to, just a bigger bike with the hand brake for later.


----------



## Okie Dokie (May 14, 2008)

Great responses guys...really appreciate it. 

My first thought when I decided to get my little gal a new bike was "I am going to get the best bike I can buy!" and was looking at the Scott RC Jr. But after thinking about it I decided that spending that kind of dough...even though easily affordable...just wasnt smart or necessary. 

So now I am thinking something nice but not crazy. She is definitely ready for a geared bike. She has been riding for a while and has tons of heart. I think that a cool new bike with gears will help her only get better.

So now what to buy...so many choices. And need to decide soon as her birthday July 5th!


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

You're a little short on time, but what I did on the Hula was call around all the Kona dealers within a couple hours asking if they had any previous year models to get rid of. I got lucky and one in Knoxville had 3 and we were going through there on vacation a few weeks later, so we grabbed it for $280, brand new out of the box.


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

Okie Dokie- My daughter was born the day after yours!  Happy birthday to her! 

I hope you don't mind me trailing on your post.

I talked with my husband and we both agreed that there are many bells and whistles on kids bikes that our girl probably wouldn't be able to appreciate just yet. I think we will be going with something sturdy yet simple, along the lines of the Trek Mystic 20. But, I wouldn't mind getting her a geared bike if we found one at a good value. Anyone have an opinion to share on the Diamondback Tess model?


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

MTBkitty said:


> Okie Dokie- My daughter was born the day after yours!  Happy birthday to her!
> 
> I hope you don't mind me trailing on your post.
> 
> I talked with my husband and we both agreed that there are many bells and whistles on kids bikes that our girl probably wouldn't be able to appreciate just yet. I think we will be going with something sturdy yet simple, along the lines of the Trek Mystic 20. But, I wouldn't mind getting her a geared bike if we found one at a good value. Anyone have an opinion to share on the Diamondback Tess model?


Buy a used 20" bike. Your daughter will be off it in no time, since she's 7 already, by the end of summer for sure. On Craig's List, these 20" bikes sell for $50-$100. Buy a 6 speed 20" Hotrock. I bought 2 for my son in one day and let him pick the color, and then I sold the other for the same price I bought it for. That was early last year when he moved to 20". The tech on 20" bikes (or 24" bikes for that matter) don't change much.

Due to bike tech not really moving in this area, and the price in the used market, you will take a larger loss on a new 20" bike. I did buy my daughter a new 20" GT Scamp, for the color. I knew that going in I would take at least a 50% loss on it in a year or two, as I felt bad she constantly got her brother's hand-me-downs.

If you're concerned about gearing, you can set a fixed gear by setting the derailleur limits and removing the shifter, bingo instant single speed, and no need to buy a different bike for it. I wouldn't worry about a coaster brake. My son adapted in a few minutes, when he test rode in the driveway. These kids learn fast. Just spend a full weekend working with them on it, and it won't be a problem.

For balance, I just push the kids down a grassy incline (ride on the grass). No pedaling, just coast, and feel the balance. This works wonders when moving from training wheels. After that, it's off to the running track at a nearby school to work on pedaling action and minor braking. Braking instruction is again downhill, but on dirt. Me in front running backwards, and instructing on skidding and modulation and shifting body weight. Running backwards in front so they don't focus on the steepness and panic. Drag it up, rinse/repeat, then move to the side when they get it and let them see they were descending down some stuff much steeper than they've been exposed to riding around town. Weekend exercises that work wonders.

YMMV, JMHO.


----------



## sandrullo (Dec 2, 2008)

*moongoose fireball 20"*

good morning, this is my firt message in this forum. I am italian and I don't write english very well. My daughter is 7 years old ( 51 inch tall) and I should want to buy her first mtb. I think at hotrock 20", but my dealer propose me this moongoose fireball 
you can see this bike at mongoose web site (see dirt bike).. I cannot insert link because this is my first message on forum .. sorry....  
I see that this bike is for "dirt" and so I am nopt sure if this is a good bike for a kid that begin to go on a really mtb and that wants only up and down with her father.. what do you thin about?
thank you very much at all
sandro-italy


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

My 7 year old decided to make the jump to the new bike. Its a 2008 Specialized Hardrock Gromrock Disk - with a 12.5" frame. Online shows 26.3" standover height. It had been sitting in the garage 'waiting' for her to get little better on her 20". She walked in a couple weeks ago and said she wanted to ride the big bike now 

Yeah i was stoked:thumbsup:

Here she is on her first 6 mile ride. Since this pic was taken its gotten the Reba from the other bike, tossed on a Avid BB5 on back, and shorter cranks. I'm still waiting on the 24" Rocket Ron's to show up. When all said and done it'll be down to 26 pounds. She has no problem running through the gears - she's been doing practice laps at home on the trail i started on.

Second pic is a practice run in the back yard working on her 'attack' position.

Oh - 7 year old and 54" tall. Seems like every day after work she is asking to go for practice rides.

Things are looking great for the summer - we have camping and riding planned.


----------

